

Coke sees 'phenomenal' result from Twitter ads - jfornear
http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/coke-sees-phenomenal-result-from-twitter-ads-ftimes-d0a0f1579a92.html?x=0

======
omarchowdhury
"Coke also saw an "engagement rate" of 6 percent, compared with the
approximately 0.02 per cent of people who click on a regular online
advertisement."

That's an amazing click through rate if it was over 86M impressions. Though,
click through rates usually range from 0.20% to 2% [for display ads], 0.02%
and that campaign is going to get shut off.

------
cadr
Does this actually net Coke any more sales?

~~~
paul9290
Anything that strengthens their brand - sure! Unconscious type of marketing.

~~~
cadr
But isn't Coke kind of ubiquitous already?

~~~
semanticist
Only because they keep doing brand-awareness marketing.

